# Catfish recommendation, small and solo



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

The pleco I was going to take from work died 

I have a hollow ceramic log and the algae is starting to annoy me, mostly the uniform brown algae (not the real dark spot algae I used to get).

I'd like a catfish will stay small, will eat this algae and is happy to be alone. Otos are hard to find at the moment, otherwise a trio of them would be my choice.

Any ideas?

If I got two would they happily share the same log or would there be territoriality issues?


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 4, 2008)

First it would be easier if you defined small. Well the Bushynose Pleco is an option (5 inches) or mabye a clown pleco (about 3 inches), another small (but fairly rair) pleco is the Zebra.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

if it didn't matter you about not having a plec then i would go for a corydoras catfish...they are active and very friendly to watch.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

How big is the tank?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

cories are not a good idea, as they cannot be kept solo (need shoals of 6+) and they do not eat algae.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Clown Plecos do not eat algae either.......nor do Zebra plecs (when you can find them).

A bristlenose would probably be the best choice. They stay smallish and can be kept solo....and they eat algae.

I really can't think of a better fish that meets all your criteria.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I would say bristle nose plec.


----------



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

Everyone always over looks the L168b rubber lip. All i have ever seen mine eat is algee. I have never seen it take the prepared food or the veggies.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I had a rubber lip (it was a poor victim of my ignorance when I first set up my tank). While they do great with algae my friend who has owned a fish store and kept fish for over 30 years told me that they do not digest the brown algae. When they die they will have a brown spot in their belly from the undigested algae. Mine had this, and of course I got it when the tank was new and in the brown algae phase of cycling. 

She is the only person I have come across who has made this statement. I have not done any research to back up the truth of the statement. I only know that mine died, and it had the brown spot she described. I did try to research it once but found nothing detailed enough to answer the question.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I dunno about the accuracy of that one Obby.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

We have a BN at work, to be honest I am not a fan of the whiskers. I don't care what kidn of catfish, as long as he/she is cute, small and will eat that brown crud covering the walls.  I will also supplement with wafers and cucumber. My tank is 42 gallons.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Clerk: Thats why I added the piece about her being the only one I have heard this from. I take it with a grain of salt (bigger than most grains because of her experience) until I hear more about it. 

Darkfalz- I have a female bristlenose: No bristles  She is very cute, but she can get aggressive around her shrimp pellets. Part of that was my fault for not feeding them to her enough, but even with that remedied she is still very protective. She did stop outright attacking fish and went back to just chasing though. I have no idea if this is "normal" bristlenose behavior, or if I have a rogue. 

There is a user who breeds them, I THINK it is BV77 (but I am not positive by any means), maybe they can tell you more about their behavior and how to get one with little or no bristles.


----------



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

Sorry the L number for the rubber lip is L187b


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I breed them, females either don't have bristles or short ones around the base of the lip. Females are smaller, and better for smaller tanks then the males.


----------

